# Laparascopy - Just wondering



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi all!I figured it would be better to write in this section of the board since my message concerns women issues.To make a long story short (sort of), I started having lower abdominal pains four months ago along with digestive problems. Was told that it might be IBS but had to undergo a series of test to make sure that it was the right diagnosis. So my doctor sent me to a gastroenterologist who carried out a colonoscopy in November. The results were normal. In September, my doc had also requested urine test, blood tests and a pelvic ultrasound. Still, no abnormalities were found. I had an pelvic ultrasound and an endovaginal ultrasound in November after I rushed to the emergency, in total pain and despair. The emergency doctor thought he had felt a fibroid but both the technician and the doctor in charge never found anything out of the ordinary. Therefore, I was told both ultrasounds were normal.I went to see my GP again last week, trying to make him understand that I could not longer cope with the pain and the "not knowing" what was wrong with my body. He said that he would rather send me to a gynecologist who in turn will do a laparascopy (wants to eliminate the possibilitly of endometriosis or pelvic vein blocage). I don't understand... Has any of you had to go through this whole process to confirm IBS?? I know that in order to establish IBS, you have to eliminate other conditions. I thought that an ultrasound (let alone three!!) was pretty reliable when it comes to eliminating the possibility of gynecological cancers...







I am just so feed up with this and just want to move on with my life. If it is IBS, than I would like to be able to sit down and make sense of it. Until all the tests are done (and here in my little town, it takes two months to see amy kind of specialist!), I won't be able to "live" normally. Sorry I was so long; I am just a bit depressed and don't know if I should, yet again, go through another test (especially one that involves general anasthesia).Nat


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

The last time I saw my gynocologist, we talked about the association between IBS symptoms and endo. (He's a great gyno.) It was my first time seeing him since my symptoms had gotten bad (saw someone at college for convenience in between) and since my IBS diagnosis.My gyn mentiond how endo can cause GI symptoms, and sometimes he sees women who have been diagnosed with IBS when they just have endo. You can have both, of course. But wouldn't you hate to have untreatable "IBS" for years then find out a lap would have helped tremendously?I had an intravaginal (or whatever it's called) ultrasound on my last gyn visit, and the dr didn't see endo. But before that, he was saying things like "have we done a lap on you yet?" because he was thinking I had it because I have many classic symptoms plus my mom has endo.Right now I am taking continuous BCP, which helps things a lot. The gyn still suspects endo but isn't going to do a lap at this time (whew). I wasn't exactly wanting to have one, but I also have seen how much they can help people, and if he thought I should have one, I would have.Your gyn probably won't rush to do a lap unless he thinks it is warrented. He (or she) will examine you, talk to you about symptoms, etc. I would try to see a gyn who somewhat specializes in endo or deals with it a lot.I don't get a lot of pain, unless I have menstrual cramps, then it HURTS, but if I had pain a lot and thought a lap would help, I'd definitely have it. It IS a surgery, but from my understanding it's an easier surgery, and lots of women have had them. Make the appt with the gyn, and try not to get too worried until you talk to him. I was really impressed by my last meeting with my gyn, because we talked a lot about IBS and stuff. You might not have to go under the knife.My GI specialist did less testing than some do before diagnosing IBS...just a colonoscopy. I'm happy I didn't have a ton of tests, but every now and then, esp. when I read about all the tests others have had, I wonder if there is something else treatable that might have been caught with more tests. But I hate tests. And can't go to the dr right now unless i REALLY need to, because of insurance (or lack of).Good luck to you!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

If your dr really suspects endo, the only way to diagnose it is with a laparoscopy. It doesn't always show up on an ultrasound. I had a mass on my ultrasound that they couldn't tell what it was, and since they suspected endo, I had the lap. The mass ended up being a simple cyst, but they found extensive endo which was not seen on my ultrasound. I have both endo and IBS. I had hoped that after my lap and removal of the endo (well, at least some of it anyway), that the IBS would get better, but there hasn't been a great improvement; now I have a tendency to a little more C and maybe a little less pain, but still lots of G and bloating - ugggghhh. All of these tests and procedures are so nerve wracking and only make our IBS act up even more from all the stress. Good luck Nat.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Thank you for your replies... Funny how IBS affects everything in our life, from our family life to our work.I should have mentioned that this is not my first lap. I had pretty much the same symptoms 12 years ago and the GYN had carried out a lap to see what was going on. Turned out to be IBS but I don't think anybody diagnosed it per se; it certainly wasn't endo. Twelve years and two kids later, I am faced with the same situation. This time around, it's much more painful and troublesome. I find it hard to concentrate and go on with my daily activities. I imagined that once all the major tests are done (lap, sometimes in March - have not meet with the GYN yet; could be even later than that - and upper GI series on January 28), I might be able to cope with my condition. For the present time, I pretty much resent what is happening inside my body and wished I did not have to worry about my future...Nat


----------

